# New case :D:D



## taylormsj (May 7, 2008)

I have got my new case up and running, a thread to show it off , there arent enough threads with pictures on here anymore 











The window i cut today





With cathodes





A stealth bay i made










Some other pictures
















An all internal build with a 3 fan radiator, perfect for LAN's, and aluminium, 

Lian li <3


----------



## diduknowthat (May 7, 2008)

Nice job! I love internal builds, so much better than huge radiators hanging off the back and such . One question, how did you get that panel on the CD drive?


----------



## JlCollins005 (May 7, 2008)

wow man looks great


----------



## Ramodkk (May 7, 2008)

Those my friend, are some sweet mods!!! 

How did you cut the side panel? what you put around the edges of the window?

Perfect man! Also looks really clean.


----------



## royalmarine (May 7, 2008)

bravo. amazing job dude. and your right, not enough threads with pics anymore


----------



## Shane (May 7, 2008)

sweet job man well done!!!

what did you use to cool your memory? whats holding the fan?

im thinking of cooling my memory with a fan.


----------



## mep916 (May 7, 2008)

Yeah man. Really nice work.


----------



## Ramodkk (May 7, 2008)

I really want to know what he put around the edge of the side panel, that little black tube or whatever it is that's holding the acrylic...


----------



## Kornowski (May 7, 2008)

I think it's Edge Trimming, Right Taylor?

Excellent job, Dude! 

Using the almighty Chilled PC, Eh? Great Choice!

Did you change your loop since the CM690?


----------



## computeruler (May 8, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> I really want to know what he put around the edge of the side panel, that little black tube or whatever it is that's holding the acrylic...


yup edge trimming with double sidded tape holding the acrylic on auto zone sells it
very nice job taylor all internal builds are theb best also it would look really cool if you replaces the fans with led fans


----------



## Ramodkk (May 8, 2008)

Cool! Now, what size is the "U channel" for the edge of the hole? and where do you get it?


----------



## computeruler (May 8, 2008)

you can get it at auto zone they only sell one size also http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&safe=off&resnum=0&q=u+channel+molding&um=1&ie=UTF-8


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 8, 2008)

It's nice to find someone else that likes to conceal their drives also!


----------



## Ramodkk (May 8, 2008)

Is that what you did with your optical drive too voyager?


----------



## Ramodkk (May 8, 2008)

Im seriously thinking on getting a new no-window'ed case just to mod it with a window and what not...


----------



## computeruler (May 8, 2008)

voyagerfan99 said:


> It's nice to find someone else that likes to conceal their drives also!


i did that with mine only problum is i cant do it with the other becuase i have 3 devises in tthe 5.25 bays and i thru  the other cover away and my fan contoller needs in a lot more


----------



## Vizy (May 8, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 8, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> Is that what you did with your optical drive too voyager?



Yup. I should take some pics with the drives open so you can see where they are. (First and third slots)



computeruler said:


> i did that with mine only problum is i cant do it with the other becuase i have 3 devises in tthe 5.25 bays and i thru  the other cover away and my fan contoller needs in a lot more



I was able to do it with my MadDog burner pretty easily. My LG, not so easily. I couldn't get the front panel off, so I just used an adhesive tape to get it on there.

I didn't have an double sided tape  So I super-glued weather stripping to the drive cover and used the adhesive on the other side to mount it to the drive.

The only problem I've faced is the need to eject/insert a CD during boot-up. In Windows I use CD-Tray-Pal and some shortcuts on my G15 to open and close my drives, so when Windows isn't running, I can't eject the drive. I need to pry the bottom open and use a pencil to press the button.


----------



## taylormsj (May 8, 2008)

Woah, thanks for all of the comments guys.

To answer some questions.

I used this window edging, they ship to USA too

http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/index.php?cPath=60_95

I will attach acrylic to the panel using no more nails double sided tape

To make my stealth bay, i first ripped off the stock dvd drive face, i soldered a switch connected to a bit of wire, put the drive back together again. I then had to cut and sand down an old lian li front bezel, and then i stuck it to the drive using the same no more nails tape.

This means i can open the dvd drive using a button and not having to do it through windows 

I used a dremel to cut everything

My fan controller and acrylic came today, so i will make a stealth mod for the sunbeam rehobus like i did with the dvd drive soon.

Thanks for your interests


----------



## Kornowski (May 8, 2008)

You got any pictures of the button?


----------



## Ramodkk (May 8, 2008)

Yeah, I want to see the optical drive button 

I'm seriously selling my Apollo case just to mod an Elite 330!! 

*edit* I want to mod a Lian-Li PC-7B instead of the Elite 330


----------



## The_Beast (May 8, 2008)

Nice case


----------



## computeruler (May 8, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> Yeah, I want to see the optical drive button
> 
> I'm seriously selling my Apollo case just to mod an Elite 330!!


i dont need a button all i did was double side tape the cover on my drive with some sanding down the back first and pushed the drive back all i do to open it is just hit the side of the cover


----------



## Scubie67 (May 9, 2008)

Wow!!! Awesome build and you kept it so neat to.Great job.


----------



## taylormsj (May 9, 2008)

Here is a picture of the dvd drive button






And i got some feet today, or should i say wheels ??


----------



## computeruler (May 9, 2008)

looks pretty cool have you considered stealthing your fan contoller too?


----------



## Ramodkk (May 9, 2008)

taylormsj, that is a kick-ass case. I want to get it but I hear from some reviews that the side panel vibrates and that fans that come with it make a humming sound. Is that true? Would you recommend it?


----------



## taylormsj (May 9, 2008)

computeruler said:


> looks pretty cool have you considered stealthing your fan contoller too?



Yep i plan on doing it next week, i only got it yesterday



> taylormsj, that is a kick-ass case. I want to get it but I hear from some reviews that the side panel vibrates and that fans that come with it make a humming sound. Is that true? Would you recommend it?



Cant hear any vibrations on the panels, as long as they are screwed on using the supplied thumbscrews, the fans that come with the case i find do not make a humming sound, they arent silent though 
The only thing i dont like about the case is the motherboard tray, its pretty thin metal, its not a problem, just make sure you dont lean on it or drop somthing in the middle of it

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 10, 2008)

I just added a pic of my open drives into my "Computer" album. (Link in signature)


----------



## Ramodkk (May 10, 2008)

Nice Voyager! And how do you open it? did you make a button like Taylor?


----------



## ducis (May 10, 2008)

what rad is that?
it looks like a p120.3 but the spacing is wrong
black ice extreme maybe?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 10, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> Nice Voyager! And how do you open it? did you make a button like Taylor?



Well, I can only really open them in windows because I use a program called "CD Tray Pal" and allows you to configure keystrokes to open them. (Mine are Ctrl and the drive letter) so if I'm in Linux (Which I don't use much) I have to pry the bottom up and use a pencil to hit the button.


----------



## Ramodkk (May 10, 2008)

Oh cool. I think I'm more into the button thing.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 10, 2008)

ramodkk said:


> Oh cool. I think I'm more into the button thing.



I could always find something to place behind the cover so I can just press the side corner and it'll open. (Kinda like the new Dell's and eMachines)


----------



## taylormsj (May 10, 2008)

firsttimebuilder said:


> what rad is that?
> it looks like a p120.3 but the spacing is wrong
> black ice extreme maybe?



Its a swiftech MCR 320, i wouldnt go near a black ice


----------



## JlCollins005 (May 10, 2008)

if u dont mind me asking how much did the water cooling setup cost u


----------



## taylormsj (May 10, 2008)

I think between 150 - 200 pounds for all of the components

The case was 60 pounds on top of that


----------



## Ramodkk (May 10, 2008)

The case is the PC-7B Plus II right?


----------



## computeruler (May 10, 2008)

nice boot screen voyager


----------



## ducis (May 10, 2008)

taylormsj said:


> Its a swiftech MCR 320, i wouldnt go near a black ice



really it looks to thick is it QP or no?


----------



## taylormsj (May 10, 2008)

Yes the case is a PC 7 B plus case and the radiator is the QP version, its not that thick though


----------



## ducis (May 10, 2008)

watch out i just noticed so kinkage in the pump to rad tube its only going to get worse so you should probably put a larger section in there 

looks great though


----------



## taylormsj (May 10, 2008)

Nope, the tubing length is so tight, that it can not collapse at all, it will never change form its current state, unless my pump somehow bends up into my 5 " bays.

Ive tried to manualy kink it with my hands, and its not possible


----------



## ducis (May 10, 2008)

tygon?


----------



## taylormsj (May 11, 2008)

No its masterkleer, it wont kink because there is no slack to allow it to collapse its very tight fit


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 11, 2008)

computeruler said:


> nice boot screen voyager



Thanks.

Sorry Taylor. I be stealin your thread!


----------



## MosIncredible (May 11, 2008)

I love Lian-Li's. Ever since I laid my eyes on one, I regretted buying a 900. Waiting for the A20 to be released.


----------



## Ramodkk (May 11, 2008)

Hey Taylor, how many white cathodes do you have and where did you position them?


----------



## SirKenin (May 11, 2008)

Very nice.  I laughed at the CD drive bay.  That's really clever.


----------



## taylormsj (May 11, 2008)

I have two cathodes, one up the top and one on the side of the case next to my pump. 

Thanks sirkenin  lol


----------



## Bulzeye11 (May 12, 2008)

That Window you cut is Sick


----------



## taylormsj (May 12, 2008)

Bulzeye11 said:


> That Window you cut is Sick



Thank you, i cut it topless out in the sunshine, it was so nice,


----------



## taylormsj (May 12, 2008)

Realy pleased with how my cable management has come out, 






with the side panel on it, this bit looks spotless


----------



## Ramodkk (May 12, 2008)

So the PC-7B has good cable management? I'm telling you man! I really want that case now!


----------



## taylormsj (May 13, 2008)

No, its awful for cable management, but once you cut some holes, its awesome !


----------



## Ramodkk (May 13, 2008)

Allright cool, I can cut some holes. So that hole where all the power cables are going through on the top you cut it? If so, how much space do you have between the mobo tray and back panel?


----------



## taylormsj (May 13, 2008)

there is enough to fit all my cables and the side panel fits on easily with no struggle


----------



## Shane (May 13, 2008)

taylormsj,how did you do that fan on the ram?

what did you use?

im thinking of doing that to mine


----------



## taylormsj (May 13, 2008)

i got two elastic bands, put them round the fan, twisted them and then hooked it onto my ram slot clips.


----------

